# Bruce county heritage association



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

http://www.bruceheritage.org/

when't to this one 2 or 3 years ago one word BIG l would go but only two problems mother won't drive me up there and it's the same weekend as the steamthresher and man the bean soup is to die for if you can make it down let me know


----------

